# Anyone use Summit XT DTG Printer



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I have gotten emails from MESA about a Summit XT printer and a pretreatment machine. I am interested in the quality of this printer


----------



## rivrrat (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, I bought the Summit XT last October with the promise that additional platens would be available by the end of the year (Dec. 2015). Had a conversation with them today and again no one knows anything about when or even if they will be available. Their website advertises custom platens, but sadly there are none. The customer service part and support has been great. No complaints on that part. Hopefully, this issue will be resolved soon.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

How is the print quality on white and black,I am sending them a graphic to get an example


----------

